# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  اصفرار الأسنان.. ما الأسباب وما هو الحل؟!

## أمجاد الشموخ

اصفرار الأسنان.. ما الأسباب وما هو الحل؟!
لتلون الأسنان واصفرارها منشآن: تلون الأسنان الخارجي المنشأ وينجم عن
توضع المواد الملونة الموجودة في الأطعمة والأشربة والدخان على
السطح الخارجي لتاج السن من دون تدخل في تركيب البنية الأساسية
للسن، وهذه الحالة يكون علاجها سهلاً وناجحاً جداً، ويتم بتنظيف الأسنان،
وتلميعها بوساطة أدوات ومواد خاصة .
وفي الحالات الشديدة، والعميقة، قد يحتاج إلى استعمال بعض المركبات
الكيميائية الخاصة التي تدعى بالمبيضات بأنواعها المختلفة، النهارية أو
الليلية، وهذه تضاف على الأسنان بطريقة خاصة ولمرات عدة، حسب شدة
الحال، ودرجة التبييض المطلوبة، ويجب أن يتم ذلك بإشراف مباشر من
قبل طبيب الأسنان لتجنب آثارها الجانية التي قد تكون مؤذية إذا لم
تستخدم بشكلها الصحيح .
والمنشأ الثاني هو تلون الأسنان داخلي المنشأ، وينجم عن تناول بعض
المركبات الكيميائية أو الدوائية خلال فترة الحمل، أو الطفولة الباكرة، أي
أثناء فترة تكون البنية الأساسية للسن، خصوصاً طبقة الميناء، كزيادة أملاح
الكلس والفلور في مياه الشرب، أو تناول بعض المضادات الحيوية مثل
مركبات التتراسيكلين أو تعرض السن لبعض الرضوض الشديدة مما يسبب
نزيفاً داخلياُ للب السن ودخول الدم إلى داخل الأقنية العاجية التي توجد
بكثافة في عاج السن وتسبب تلونه، فتدخل هذه المركبات في تركيب
البنية الأساسية للسن وتسبب تلونه بالكامل .



وعلاج التصبغات داخلية المنشأ يكون بإضافة طبقة تجميلية على السطوح
الخارجية للأسنان الملونة الإمامية، التي تظهر للعيان عند التكلم والابتسام،
وهذه الطبقة إما أن تكون من الكومبوزيت المطابق تماماً للون الطبيعي
للأسنان، ويتم تطبيقيها خلال جلسة علاجية واحدة، أو تكون من السيراميك
وهذا يحتاج إلى جلسات عدة وأحياناً يلجأ إلى تتويج كامل السن في
الحالات الشديدة المترافقة مع سوء في تشكل الأسنان .
وفي الكثير من حالات تلون الأسنان التي تحدد أسبابها بدقة، وتتم
معالجتها بشكل سليم يحصل على نتائج جيدة جداً. لذا ينصح بمراجعة
طبيب الأسنان من أجل التشخيص الدقيق للحالة، وتحديد السبب الحقيقي
لهذا التلون والبدء بالعلاج الأمثل وفق الطريقة التي تراها مناسبة لذلك .
وبالإضافة إلى ما سبق يؤكد الدكتور حسين الشرقاوي أستاذ تركيبات
وزراعة الأسنان في كلية طب الفم والأسنان في جامعة القاهرة، فيقول إنه
يوجد نوعان من تبييض الأسنان أولهما في عيادة الطبيب وهو يستغرق
من ٣٠ إلى ٦٠ دقيقة في كل زيارة ويعتمد على دهان الأسنان المراد
تبييضها بمادة كيميائية (مادة مؤكسدة) وباستخدام نوع خاص من الضوء
وتوجيهه نحو السن .
ويمكن تنشيط هذا المركب الكيميائي الذي يتفاعل مع المواد الملونة
للسنة ويستخرجها منها، وقد تحتاج هذه العملية من ٣ إلى ٤ زيارات حتى
نحصل على النتيجة المرجوة .
أما النوع الذي يتم في المنزل فيكون عن طريق صناعة تركيبة بواسطة




طبيب الأسنان يضعها المريض على الأسنان المراد تبييضها بعد ملئها
بجيل مبيض وينام بها طوال الليل ويرفعها أثناء النهار، ولهذا تسمى هذه
الطريقة (تبييض الأسنان الليلي)، وتختلف المدة المحددة لاستعمال هذه
الطريقة حسب شدة الحالة، وعادة ما تكون النتائج ناجحة .
ويقول الدكتور الشرقاوي إنها تنتج من تراكم الصبغات والتصاقها عليها
من بقايا أنواع الغذاء المختلفة أو كثرة استعمال الشاي والقهوة أو التدخين
بجميع أنواعه (السجائر والبايب والأرجيلة)، ويمكن أيضا أن تؤدي صدمة
(كدمة )إحدى الأسنان إلى حدوث تغير في اللون كما يتغير اللون عادة
بعد علاج الجذور وفي النهاية العناية بالأسنان خير علاج .
ومن جانب آخر .. وللحفاظ على بياض أسنانك ومنع اصفرارها ونزع
البكتيريا الملتصقة عليها، عليك مضغ بعض الأطعمة التي تنتج نسبة عالية
من اللعاب كالتفاح، الأجاص، الكيوي، الجزر، الكرنب، القرنبيط والخيار. كما
أن هذه الأطعمة تحتوي على الألياف التي تساعد على تنظيف الأسنان ونزع
البكتيريا عنها.
ويجب تجنّب المأكولات والمشروبات ذات اللون الغامق، كالتوت، القهوة،
صلصة الصويا، الشاي والكولا.
ومن المستحسن غسل الفم أو مضغ علكة أو تنظيف الأسنان بعد تناول
هذه الأطعمة. ويستحسن أيضا تجنّب تناول الكثير من الفواكه الحمضية
التي تحوي على الحمض الذي يفسد بياض الأسنان ولمعانها.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*والله معلومات بتفيد كتير ناس تسم ايدك الي نزلت هـ الموضوع*

----------


## rand yanal

أحسن شي الواحد ينظف أسنانه  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ملف تعريفي قيم لتعريف بمشكلة من مشاكل الأسنان " لون الأسنان و اصفرارها " ، والتعرف على أهم الأسباب و العوامل المكونة لهذه الظاهره من ناحية علمية طبية بحته ، و طرق علاجها ، راق لي المرور من هنا*

----------

